# V.T.T. in bijzinnen - woordvolgorde



## Syzygy

Hallo, allemaal.

Ik vroeg me af aan welke van de volgende bijzinnen je normaliter in de gesproken/geschreven taal de voorkeur zou geven:

(1a) hoe het er vroeger heeft uitgezien
(1b) hoe het er vroeger uitgezien heeft
(2a) hoe het er vroeger uit heeft gezien
(3a) hoe het vroeger eruit heeft gezien
(3b) hoe het vroeger eruitgezien heeft

Bedankt!


----------



## Peterdg

Ik zou 3a en 3b niet zelf gebruiken.


----------



## Lopes

Ik zou alleen 1a en 2a gebruiken


----------



## Toxaris

Ik zou zelf alleen 1a, 1b en 2a gebruiken.


----------



## Sjonger

Ik zou hiervoor sowieso geen v.t.t. gebruiken en altijd zeggen:  
(4) Hoe het er vroeger uitzag.
Misschien omdat 'vroeger' een toestand impliceert. 

Als je verwijst naar een minder algemene toestand van vroeger, dan kan ik me varianten voorstellen op 1a:
(1a var. 1) Hoe het er vroeger ooit (in een specifieke periode dus) heeft uitgezien.

In de ontkennende variant zou ik denk ik zonder meer de v.t.t. gebruiken:
(1a var. 2) Hoe het er vroeger nooit heeft uitgezien.


----------



## Joannes

Sjonger, ik vrees dat ik je niet helemaal begrijp.

Wat bedoel je met '_vroeger _impliceert een toestand'?
Is _ooit _net niet heel erg ón-specifiek? (Of hoe is _vroeger ooit _volgens jou specifieker dan _vroeger_?)
Waarom zonder meer de v.t.t. voor de ontkennende bijzin? Wat is er mis met _hoe het er vroeger niet uitzag_?

Ik denk dat we meer context moeten hebben om te bepalen of we ovt of vtt zouden verkiezen voor welke bijzin in welke hoofdzin. Maar je hebt gelijk: bij _ooit _en _nooit _hoort doorgaans een vtt..


----------



## Sjonger

Ik weet niet goed hoe ik het uit moet leggen, probeerde een verklaring te vinden voor de gevoelsmatige voorkeur voor de v.t.t bij _ooit_ en _nooit
Vroeger _als toestand: _vroeger_ leek me meer onbepaald dan met een bepaling die de duur van die toestand beperkt tot een meer of minder nauwkeurig omschreven periode.


----------

